# Cerma



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Im wondering if anyone on here has ever heard of or used any of Cerma's products? They offer several products dealing with lubrications/oils. Im planning on putting these products in my bike soon, and was curious to see if anyone out there has had experience with these products. Ive seen the improvements in horsepower and mpg in fullsize vehicles, and hoping to have some of the same improvements in my bike. Some of the products include ceramic metal treatments, synthetic oils, high temp grease, and various other lubricants. Im including a link in this so yall can check it out for yourselves. Let me know what yall think.
http://cermausa.com/


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow,,,,nothing?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've never heard of them.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I figured some Texas folks would chime in. The company is based out of Texas. Not really wide spread in the south east yet.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

never heard of it but interested in your findings. let us know how you do with it.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I will, I've seen it work in trucks, and if it does what the vids show it should do wonders for improving the longevity of a lot of brute components.


----------

